# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  Prob. DLL u2ltext manquante Crystal 9

## aplem76

bonjour

Nouveau sur le site, j'ai fait une recherche sur un problme que nous rencontrons sur un tat crystal 9 li  ADONIX. Lors de la modification d'un tat nous avons le message "UFL u2ltext.dll qui implmente cette fonction est manquant" qui se rapporte  la fonction "textfromserver".

Avez vous une ide de ce qui peut gnrer ce message??  :8O:

----------


## Aitone

Bonjour et bienvenur sur le forum  ::D: 

Ton souci vient du fait que tu fais appel  des textes traduisibles et pour ce faire, tu utilise une fonction spcifique X3.
Tu dois donc diter tes tats depuis X3  :;):

----------


## aplem76

j'ai l'impression que Crystal a perdu le lien avec les fonctions complmentaires ADONIX du type TextFromServer. On ne les a plus dans la liste des fonctions Crystal. On a rinstall Crystal et le client ADONIX, et on ne les rcupre pas  :8O:

----------


## Aitone

c'est  dire ? Moi je n'ai jamais vu les fonctions sp dans CR.
Je les ai seulement tap.

Ensuite t'es sur quelle version X3 ? la 140 ? Parce que les formules ont changs entre la 130 et la 140.

----------


## aplem76

on est en version 136

en thorie , suivant les supports de formation que l'on a, on devrait retrouver la fonction quand on est en mode expert sur la formule qui utilise ces fonctions. En principe, quand on tape une fonction sur Crystal elle passe en bleu quand elle est reconnue. Est ce le cas sur les fonctions spe que tu tapes?

----------


## Aitone

Y'a une version 136 ?
Je savais mme pas.

Toujours est-il que lorsque tu vas crer une formule dans CR qui est spcifique X3, tu auras un message d'erreur comme quoi la formule est fausse. Il faut enregister quand mme ta formule.

Ensuite, tu crs ton tat dans X3. C'est seulement  partir d'ici que tu pourras tester ton tat.
Perso, je cr d'abord mon tat sans les formules sps. Ainsi, c'est plus facile de tester dans CR. Une fois que c'ets OK, je cr les formules sps et je les testes dans X3  ::king::

----------

